# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  مظاهرات وحرائق بمدينة ودمدني جارية الان

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لقد اندلعت مظاهرات عنيفة اليوم بمدينة ودمدني ولقد قام المتظاهرون اغلاق الشوارع بالسوق الكبير واشعال النيران حوار فندق الانتر وكنت شاهد عيان للمظاهرات والدخان الكثيف المتصاعد واغلاق بعض الشوارع بالسوق ولقد نما لعلمنا حرق قناة الجزيرة الفضائية وادناه منقول من منتديات ودمدني
تصاعد الغضب الشعبي في مدينة مدني بعد العثور على جثة الشرطي طارق الخطيب البالغ من العمر (28) عاماً الذي تبين المعلومات الاولية لتعرضه لعملية اغتيال على خلفية رفضه لتنفيذ أوامر حكومية بالتعامل العنيف مع المظاهرات التي شهدتها مدينة مدني ليل أمس حيث عثر على جثمانه ملقى في احدى المزارع شرق المدينة و قد تبين انه تعرض لاكثر من (30) طعنة باستعمال السونكي كما لوحظ وجود أثار لتعرضه للضرب في الراس و البطن و القدمين، و قد رفض جهاز الامن تسليم جثمانه لاسرته الا بعد تنازلها عن المطالبة بتشريح الجثة 
حرق طلمبة وقود جوار استاد مدني وخروج احياء المزاد والحلة الجديدة والمواطنون يسمعوت صوت الرصاص بكثافة !!

09-23-2013 12:29 PM
تفيد الأخبار الواردة من مدينة مدني بوجود تظاهرات جماهيرية حاشدة، تصدت لها قوات الشرطة والأمن وتم خلالها حرق أثنين من مركبات الشرطة.. وقد تم منذ قليل حرق طلمبة الوقود التي بجوار استاد مدني وخروج احياء المزاد والحلة الجديدة والمواطنون يسمعوت صوت الرصاص بكثافة !!
تم حرق مكتب مدير
المحليه بكل مابداخله
من مواتر وعربات
المواصلات تتوقف عن العمل في مدني



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يستر على عباده

*

----------


## زول هناك

*دوما الثورات في السودان شرارتها من مدني 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم جنبنا شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن
اللهم الطف بأهلنا الطيبين واعنهم وارفع عنهم ضنك المعيشة
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*اللهم الطف بنا واصلح  حالنا 
*

----------


## ميمى الصفوة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم جنبنا شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن
اللهم الطف بأهلنا الطيبين واعنهم وارفع عنهم ضنك المعيشة



اميييييييين يارب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم جنبنا شر الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن
اللهم الطف بأهلنا الطيبين واعنهم وارفع عنهم ضنك المعيشة





*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نسأل الله السلامة لاهلنا في مدني وعموم ربوع بلادنا الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*اللهم اجعلها ثورة لاهوادة لها اللهم حرك جميع مدن السودان اللهم ابعث الشجاعة فى قلوب شعب السودان الذى صبر كثيرا اللهم دمر هؤلاء الطغاة  الظلمة  اللهم حرك شعب الخرطوم النائم اللهم آميييييييييين
*

----------


## zalnoon

* محلي بالسوق الصغير ...وبالجد شي لا يوصف ...حتي الزخيره الحيه تم استعمالها ...في البدايه كان الاحتياطي واخيرا تدخل الجيش ...ربنا سلمنا من البمبان ورجعنا البيوت .. 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

لقد اندلعت مظاهرات عنيفة اليوم بمدينة ودمدني ولقد قام المتظاهرون اغلاق الشوارع بالسوق الكبير واشعال النيران حوار فندق الانتر وكنت شاهد عيان للمظاهرات والدخان الكثيف المتصاعد واغلاق بعض الشوارع بالسوق ولقد نما لعلمنا حرق قناة الجزيرة الفضائية وادناه منقول من منتديات ودمدني
تصاعد الغضب الشعبي في مدينة مدني بعد العثور على جثة الشرطي طارق الخطيب البالغ من العمر (28) عاماً الذي تبين المعلومات الاولية لتعرضه لعملية اغتيال على خلفية رفضه لتنفيذ أوامر حكومية بالتعامل العنيف مع المظاهرات التي شهدتها مدينة مدني ليل أمس حيث عثر على جثمانه ملقى في احدى المزارع شرق المدينة و قد تبين انه تعرض لاكثر من (30) طعنة باستعمال السونكي كما لوحظ وجود أثار لتعرضه للضرب في الراس و البطن و القدمين، و قد رفض جهاز الامن تسليم جثمانه لاسرته الا بعد تنازلها عن المطالبة بتشريح الجثة 
حرق طلمبة وقود جوار استاد مدني وخروج احياء المزاد والحلة الجديدة والمواطنون يسمعوت صوت الرصاص بكثافة !!

09-23-2013 12:29 PM
تفيد الأخبار الواردة من مدينة مدني بوجود تظاهرات جماهيرية حاشدة، تصدت لها قوات الشرطة والأمن وتم خلالها حرق أثنين من مركبات الشرطة.. وقد تم منذ قليل حرق طلمبة الوقود التي بجوار استاد مدني وخروج احياء المزاد والحلة الجديدة والمواطنون يسمعوت صوت الرصاص بكثافة !!
تم حرق مكتب مدير
المحليه بكل مابداخله
من مواتر وعربات
المواصلات تتوقف عن العمل في مدني












 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zalnoon
					

 محلي بالسوق الصغير ...وبالجد شي لا يوصف ...حتي الزخيره الحيه تم استعمالها ...في البدايه كان الاحتياطي واخيرا تدخل الجيش ...ربنا سلمنا من البمبان ورجعنا البيوت .. 




حمدلله علي السلامة الاخ ذانون   الشرطة اغلقت شارع مكتبي  ولم اتمكن من الوصول حاولت المخارجة ووجدت اغلب الشوارع مغلقة بها حرائق وحتي شارع سنكات جبرونا جوار الكنيسة شيء لايوصف  نسأل الله  اللطف بعباده
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لطفك بعبادك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

* اللهم جنبنا الشرور و الفتن و أحفظ بلادنا 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مازالت المظاهرات مستمرة والشرطة تجوب الشوارع



*

----------


## محمد عبده

*ولايزال  البشير يكذب ويتحرى الكذب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*سترك ي رب
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لطفك يا رب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لقد داهم المتظاهرون المحكمة الشعبية لمدني جنوب وحرقوا الاثاثات وملفات القضايا حيث ان هذه المحكمة تقع في الطابق الاول للعقار 114 المنطقة الصناعية بمدني كما  تم الهجوم علي طلمبتي بنزين  يقعان شرق المحكمة الشعبية وتم نهب كل مافيها من زيوت  وبراميل. احسب ان هذا ينافي اغراض المظاهرات التي تحتج علي الغلاء وماذنب المواطنين اصحاب الطلمبات بنهبهم  لا للتخريب نعم للاحتجاج علي زيادة الاسعار والغلاء الطاحن بعيدا عن نهب المواطنين واتلاف ممتلكاتهم
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم الطف بنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قليل من التنازل يا اهل الانقاذ 
وقليلا من الحكمه يا اهل التظاهر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*شوفو اولاد جبرونا عملو شنو فى السوق الشعبى 
طرمبه السوق الشعبى


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*حرق مبني الحركة الإسلامية ودار المؤتمر الوطني ورئاسة المحلية ومباني التلفزيون وجزء من مباني كهرباء مدني غرب و4طلمبات وعربتين ملاكي ومثلهما أمجاد ...وتعاملت الشرطة بعنف مع المحتجين ..وتعكف لجنة من الولاية برئاسة وزير الثقافة والإعلام الناطق الرسمي باسم الولاية محمد الكامل فضل على حصر الخسائر فى الممتلكات غير أنه لم يتسني حتى اللحظة الحديث عن حصر دقيق لعدد المصابين وفيما إذا كان هناك عدد من الضحايا ..وستعقد لجنة أمن الولاية إجتماعاً طارئاً لتقييم الموقف واصدار بيان فى غضون الساعات القليلة القادمة .
وشهدت مدينة ودمدني ارتفاعا في اسعار عدد من السلع علي خلفية الزيادة الاخيرة علي اسعار المحروقات التي تم تنفيذها امس حيث وصل سعر الجالون 22.59ج وسعر الجازولين 15.47 ج وسعر اسطوانة الغاز 30ج الشي الذي ادي ارتفاع تعرفة المواصلات ادي الي غضب وتذمر المواطنيين وخرجوا في احتجاجات عمت جميع احياء المدينة واغلاق جميع الطرق واغلاق السوق
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*
*

----------

